# Family Day Trips <1 hour from Cork City



## Firefly (24 Mar 2011)

Summer is almost here and we'd like to get out more with the kids at the weekends. Any suggestions for days out (outdoors stuff only)? We like heading to inchydoney before the crowds but are interested in walks too (buggy friendly). Nothing too taxing, just somewhere with nice scenery and the more nature the better. Have a new mobile BBQ so anywhere I can use that would be a bonus!
Thanks,
F.


----------



## missdaisy (24 Mar 2011)

Fota - apart from the wildlife park there is also an an arboretum. Kinsale has some nice walks by Charles Fort. Crosshaven, Myrtleville are lovely and there are little coves to wander around aswell, e.g. Robert's Cove.


----------



## Gervan (24 Mar 2011)

Some would be less buggy friendly than others, but coillte have many walks and trails around Cork.
http://www.coillteoutdoors.ie/


----------

